# Website Checking vs. Waiting for Snail Mail



## SCPE (Jun 1, 2006)

How many states have online licensee lookup? A lot of people are talking about checking the mail but I will be checking the state engineering website for new licenses issued.

Just curious. By most accounts, they are on the internet before you receive it by mail, at least for SC. If your name is not on there and there are about 60 licenses issued that day........UH OH!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have heard that we get the letter in the mail before the State's website is updated. I have been checking both either way.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't even bother with my states website. I got my letter about 2 months before their site was updated. :brick:


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 1, 2006)

http://s11.invisionfree.com/Engineers_Foru...hp?showtopic=37


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 1, 2006)

What are you trying to say?

We all voted that the results would come later so we should chill?

I maintain that we should have definite answers on the result dates so we can become more productive at work. I have to admit that I am a totally useless basket case until I get my letter.

NCEES should take this into consideration.

Ed


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 2, 2006)

I know for a fact that the FL website is NOT updated before we get the results.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update Lenny!


----------



## ILvTigers (Jun 2, 2006)

The GA website is updated daily and results are posted on the site before receiving them in the mail.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 2, 2006)

But, in GA, do the results go to the board, then the board tallies and posts, then they mail?

If that's so, some states that have the results go direct to the examinees may get results in the mail before all that occurs.

I'm not sure, just speculation....

Ed


----------



## VTskier (Jun 2, 2006)

My understanding in Vermont is that results are mailed directly to the individual and then the state gets the results to assign license numbers, etc. I expect to find out by mail prior to seeing my name on the state's website, assuming I passed.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 2, 2006)

Talked to my board today.

I had to ask for EIT certification proof for a new job. Strange request, I know.

The lady asked if I was a PE and I told her I was waiting on the test results for that. She brought it up, not me.  I think she was going to say that the PE license should suffice the request from my new employer.

She said it could be 2 or 3 more weeks because ELSES grades tests state-by-state and they didn't know where we were in the pecking order.

I don't want to believe that. I hope she's wrong. I hope its SOON.

So if you have to call your board and don't want to be a bother and ask if the results are in, ask for your EIT proof!!! :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## SCPE (Jun 2, 2006)

What do we think that means, "grades tests state by state". I thought the cut score was determined nationally so transferring your license to another state wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks Ed but that kind of sucks. :suicide:


----------



## scottiesei (Jun 2, 2006)

Someone needs to call ELSES to verify their address and then see if they can get a hint. I would but I already did it right after I took the test.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 2, 2006)

I think they meant that the grading is done in one state first, then the next state (following the same criteria), then the next (same criteria, cut-off scores, etc), and so on....

I don't necessarily believe her, though. Also, she did say that we get the results directly- which I do believe.

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 2, 2006)

I talked to ENSES today. I was given the same 10-12 weeks before the tests are graded and mail out. :tone:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 2, 2006)

They don't want to start a precedent and then get flooded with phone calls.

I think its really bad service. :brick:

Results should be quicker and dates more specific and reliable. :thumbsup:

We're engineers or wannabes! We know it can be done better. I bet the engineers who work for ELSES know this too. I also bet that those who work there and are progressive thinkers feel like they have their hands tied in wanting to improve the system. :angry:

At a minimum, can't they have some dynamic info on their website indicating various stages of completion, by state if needed, etc...? :dunno:

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have not seen any change on any of the sites. :bow:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 3, 2006)

Y'all are even posting on a Saturday???? Wha gives? :dunno:

Let us know immediately if anything comes in the mail! :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 3, 2006)

I hear ya' sapper.

I have the same deal going on. Our laptop is at the kitchen table.

I made th statement about being online on Saturday out of irony more than anything. HOw would I have known y'all were online had I not been too? 

Oh well. Everyy day its getting more real. If we make it through this upcoming week with no letter sightings, the followiung week will be scary.

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 4, 2006)

So will this forum go away if all of us pass?


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 5, 2006)

> So will this forum go away if all of us pass?


NO, but it would be great if we all pass.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

just checked mine, still get the red x of death (scores not yet reported)


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 5, 2006)

I too am a Deficient Engineer still.


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you guys basing your judgement of when you'll receive the results from the "data" you can look up on the other forum? Being here in FL I'm not expecting anything till the end of this month or the very first week of July.....that's why I ask.

EDIT: I didn't sleep at a Holiday Inn Express last night but I did have a dream that I passed :true:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 5, 2006)

Just going off of what happened last year at this time.


----------

